# Grooming Tips?



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

pam cooking spray will do it


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Have you tried conditioner (human)?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you both...I'll give them both a try!

Woody "Hope this works...I'm getting real tired of him pulling on my tail...I'll be upstairs hiding.":yuck:

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Just for the record, should someone else come across this post, the Pam cooking spray worked great...didn't need to try the conditioner.

Once again thank you,

Pete


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Just for the record, should someone else come across this post, the Pam cooking spray worked great...didn't need to try the conditioner.
> 
> Once again thank you,
> 
> Pete


Yeah! Did ya have to wash the grease out:yuck:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah...had to put him in the tub for a quick degrease the tail bath...he did get the conditioner on the tail after the degreasing though and of course a ton of treats for having to put up with all this.

Pete


----------

